# Custom toolbox / charging station pics..



## RCMits

HI
I am looking for ideas for a homebuilt customer charging station
and pitbox. If anyone has pics of what they have made, I'd be
happy to see some. I want to make a new charging station for my two milleniums and power supply and something other than my plano box for my tools. 

Things I am looking for is interesting charging stations (custom made lexan or wood boxes) with integrated power supplies..

Pit boxes (other than your normal plano setup) etc...

Hope peeps got stuff to see  Thanks!!!!:wave:


----------



## TheBoss

Mits, one of the more noteworthy that I have seen....is a 30-36 inch long tool box. Kind of looks like a multiple pistol box....but the guy has his chargers, power supply, batteries, etc lined out in the box. He cut out foam exactly as needed. Sorry......no pic.


----------



## DJ1978

*Same thought....*

I have thinking about doing the same thing... something light that houses the chargers and has an area that the dischargers are permanently mounted. like on a fold up shelf. and you just set the battery on on a shelf or in a cubicle to charge ... let me know what you come up with and I will do the same.
Dan


----------



## john

I saw a guy at the track that had a milk crate with his chargers and power supply mounted in it. It was nice.


----------



## DJ1978

*Charging station.*

My thoughts are one that carries like a taller toolbox.. with one handle on top or two on the sides... the face opens with one or two doors and chargers, power supply, dischargers are mounted inside. even a plug or power strip mounted so you just plug it in to your power source. units coudl be mounted on slides to pull out... 
All other wires tucked neatly inside also have posts to wrap the wires you use around when not in use.
Back would open also for easy access to the connections either with a latch or two screws. Small fan mounted in the back to draw air thru the whole unit.
I have to determine the size yet..


----------



## bradford

*box*

i have a older one that is wood very nice i will get a pic.:thumbsup:


----------



## RCMits

Milkcrate? WOW... hmm.. thats be interesting to see. I remember back 3 years ago at a Reedy race.. i saw a custom made plexiglass one.. folded nicely.. all see-through with a nice fan. Hmm.. he was selling them at the time for 150$ (eeek)... hehe.

Mits


----------



## DJ1978

*Construction*

If designed properly... built with a light gauge aluminum angle frame, screwed or welded together. you could encase it with a thin walled material and make it very light. 
I have seen them out of 1/4" and 3/8" Plywood. but the seem very heavy to lug around after you put all the equipment in them and they look bulky. 
There are light weight and very durable 1/8" panels that would make great wall material, and probably excellent shelf material also. My biggest thing it to keep the footprint fairly small. The height is not as important as how much space it takes up on the table.


----------



## DynoMoHum

I've got one that I made from 1/4" plywood. I used wood glue and 1/2" staples to hole it together. It has 2 shelves on each side, and a center section that is about 4" wide and goes from the bottom to the top. The dimensions are something like 11x11x22". My intention was to make more, and make them stackable, so I could pile several of them on a small dolly that I culd use to transport from my car to the track. The first one I have made holds my CE T35BL, a Samlex 1223 power supply, my Robitronic Dyno, a Tech America Soldering station, and has some room for some other things... I generaly put my radio in it along with some motor cleaner and towels. The box itself weighs less then 3 pounds I think. The only thing I'm not satisfied with about it, is the door and how I hold it on... once I figure out a better way I'm going to build another one that is very simmilar to replace this first proto type box.

I still use my plano for most of my tools, parts, and other small items. 

I know for sure that if I put all my stuff into one box it would be too heavy, even if the box din't way hardly anything at all.

Plexiglass is deffintely too heavy for me.

My main purpose for building the box I did, was so that all my electronics stuff was in one box that would easly fit on top of a pit table with a fairly small foot print. The idea was that I could carry it from my home work area to my car, and from my car to the track and not have to box up each individual peice every time. It was taking me over a hour to pack everything up when I left home, and that was just too much hassel.

I want to build other simmilar boxes to carry my cars in. Hopefully all my boxes would stack together and individulaly none would be too heavy to easly handle.

I will get a photo of what I have now, but it's really nothing pretty, but it is functional. I think it cost me less then $20 to build.


----------



## DJ1978

*TMFU*

That is exactly what we are talking about and will look forward to seeing pictures.
Thanks
Dan


----------



## RCMits

Photo.. you got? :thumbsup:


----------



## BobT

I had the same idea a few years ago. The "box" contained a PC power supply, two Tekin chargers, jacks for 12 and 5 volts and a muffin fan to keep everything cool. It even had a cooling rack. You can see it and read the article at http://home.kc.rr.com/grayghost/articles/ChargerSolutions.html


Now days I carry my Millenium and Tekin 112A in a pistol box with my transmiter. My power supply (Rivergate 30amp) is carried in the bottom of a Plano box to keep the center of gravity low. I often dream of building everything into a camp kitchen I made years ago. However I would need a crew of 3 to load it in a mini van. LOL!


----------



## RCMits

*more pics!*

anyone else got any pics?


----------



## DynoMoHum

Sorry for the delay, the fact that there is no HTML to make things pretty, and that the photos are less then optimal. 

http://garage.merit.edu/pitbox

That is where you can find 11 images of my pit box in it's current form. The images are labled so that they sort of describe what they are. 

I think the box itself cost me less then $20 to make... When it's fully loaded with stuff it's probably worth about $1500 I've been using it all winter basicly and it's held up pretty well so far, except for the velcro latches... I have them hot glued to the box and that has proved to be less then ideal.

I'm about a week away from having my test track finished... when I get it done I'll have to get some photos of that too. I've been cleaning up my basement and cleaning up some used Ozite I bought and that's one of the reason I didn't get the images of my pit box earlier...


----------



## DynoMoHum

I added a photo of my test track to that folder... 780 sq. ft. of Ozite... 30 ft of straight away on one section and 25 on another. Ran my legands car on it last night, it was slick lots of dust and no rubber down on the track. I hope it will improve over time, if not I'm deffintely going to be learning alot about throttle control. :thumbsup:


----------



## RCMits

Awesome!! Maybe hinges and swinging door would work rather than velcro. I am almost done with my creation. I'll have pics soon 

RCMits


----------



## DaWrench

DJ:

Hi,

have you seen RChang's setup???????? I think Fred B has the same setup too.
maybe you should ask Rich about his.........


Thanks

DaWrench


----------



## allproracing

Here is the box I just made recently to replace the previous one that broke in December. This one should hold up as I spent a couple weeks making it rather than just a few short hours. It holds 2 t-30's, a turbo dyno, power supply, extra charger (pitbull), light, surge protector, and a small fan.

The dimensions are 20x16x14 (inches). It is made of a soft pine and I used a thin plastic wood look alike cover on all of the pieces for protection and added strength. It has 4 levels. The bottom bottom section is only a couple inches deep as it is level with the ground to hold a flourescent light and to place part of the dyno on. The next 3 levels are at about 25 degree agle. The first holds the turbo dyno and the gell cell battery to run if off of. The second level has the two t-30's. The third level is sort of hidden. It is just above the t-30's but behind the top boarder piece. It holds the power supply, charger for the gell cell, surge protector, and a little box connected to the power supply that all of the chargers conncet to. The are hidden for protection. Ther are also clamps throughout the bax that keep all of the wiring organized and protected. I also have detachable handles for the box. The pitbul charger only is on the box on race day. There is a clamp on the bacl of it that holds it on the box.

On race day I bring out the Pitbull charger and take the handles off. On the right side of the box I have two drill holes where a small board with two rods sticking out attaches and the solder iron station sits on that way it is out of the way. I have a few more detailed pics coming soon so if interested in seeing more pics just email me. Thanx for letting me show you my idea.


----------



## DynoMoHum

I don't see a photo here... I tried to send email requesting to see the images, but the mail came back as being undeleiverable...


----------



## allproracing

sorry everyone, my pit box didn't show up as an attachment. let me try it again asap, or you can just email me and i can send you a pic....


----------



## tfrahm

allproracing -- "You've got mail"...

OH -- I think to post pictures here, you have to upload them to some site of your own, then post the URL here that points to them... I don't think you can directly upload to the thread... (Server workload limitations for the site...)


----------



## RCMits

bump! i love bringing back topics from the dead!


----------



## DynoMoHum

So do you have a pit box you'd like to show us?


----------



## HOOPD1

There is a guy that comes here once in awhile named philb,he makes the sweetest boxes I have ever seen.The one he takes to the track even has a money drawer for parts sales.
I know hes reading this so come on Phil show these guys one of them.
I would like to build one but I have zero carpenter skills and Im araid it wouldnt look any better than a milk crate.


----------



## fredracer

I just built one 20(L) x 9(W) x 13(T)and three shelves
bottom shelf holds either 10l04 or small parts, batteries and tools
middle shelf holds two small power supplies and two millenniums power bar attached to back inside and two small computers fans to keep things cool.

top shelf left empty. 

the whole thing fits inside a Canadian Tire wheeled tool box.
tool box has three compartments for extra parts.

I get to the track pull out the shelf plug it in and I'm ready to go.

:thumbsup:


----------



## RCMits

DynoMoHum said:


> *So do you have a pit box you'd like to show us? *


no  im looking for pics  heheh everyone says they HAVE one..
but i hardly see pics!


----------



## WhaDL

Here's a pic of my battery box. Just made it from a Plano type box I got from Fry's. The drawers are just the right height for batteries.

That's a 25 amp power supply in the center. Got that from Radio Shack for $60 (on sale). The jacks in the front are to power a VariDrive for my lathe. I'm planning on adding a few more DC jacks to plug in some fans that I can place under my motor. Note also the fan on the left to cool the batts.

Note the terminal block in the upper right corner - the power supply connects there, and then I connect all other devices to that.

Nothing too fancy, but it keeps everything in one place.


----------



## RCMits

now THAT is pretty tight.. i carry 2 boxes for my milleniums.. another box that PS comes in.. then another box for my batteries.. eek! this is sweet.. ill have too look into it.. seems like everything fits in one small package.

Berrrrry Interwesting...

anyone else??


----------



## McLin

For those that do not have the saws and tools to build a nice pit box, you can go the Target or probably Wal-Mart (I found it at Target) and get a 2 shelf storage unit (kit) for around 10 bucks. Buy two and you can add a bottom shelf. Then all you need is to make is the back (I used peg board so the chargers would get air flow) and a door and handles. Measure carfully and Lowes or Home Depot will cut the door and back for you.

The storage units are call "organize-it" by Stack A Shelf. They come in 12 and 30 inch lengths. For those of us that are not real good at wood working it makes a base to work from. I used to 12 inch to make a Dyno travel case.


----------



## rayhuang

*T35 w/ Mileniums*

A racer in PA built a CE T35 and on the face were the displays of two Novak Millenium chargers. On top of the T35case were all of the buttons. And the job was so clean-it looked 100% production line quality. That was over a year ago I saw it and I rarely go to that track so I couldnt see it again.

So he had three chargers in one box!!!! It was slick.


----------



## BamBam

Here is mine, not very compact though.


----------



## tfrahm

For parking lot races, I have a fairly fancy setup in the back of my trusty old minivan (13 years old with 173,500 miles and still ticking)..:


----------



## HOOPD1

McLinn,thats a good idea,Ill have to look around for something like that.


----------



## BobT

I have a box that all my RC racing needs fit into. Unfortunately when I try to lift it I throw my back out.  

Now I use two main carriers on wheels. 

Someday I will design 2 or 3 boxes that sit in the back of my Focus ZX3. They will open up with everything set in place and ready to race.


----------



## McLin

BobT, after being in this hobby for as long as I have, I have accumulated a LOT of stuff. It got to a point that it was taking me three and four trips back and forth to the truck to get everything and then that many times to load it back up. I finally said ENOUGH and started looking at “what do I really need to take”.

I build my motors at home now and don’t take the dyno to the track. I built a lot smaller pit box (out of a small tackle box) and I also went to a lot smaller toolbox, it is not necessary to take ALL of my tools to a race. I bought a three-car tote bag and use two of the compartments for chargers, radio and tires. All in all I cut it down to three small boxes and still have everything I need with me to race, even some extras.

As soon as I can, I will take a picture of the little pit box I have for you guys. It carries my power supply, soldering iron, battery tape and some other accessories and has a built in A.C. outlet. When I open it up, I set the chargers in the top of it.

You will be surprised at what you can really do without at the track and it makes life a lot easier when it comes time to load up and unload.


----------



## lastplace

Here's my Charging Station, 20 amp Bull Dog powers mounted 112a and 2 pit bulls, tool carrier, fan driven twin "cooling towers" for batteries, & light discharge bar.

sorry the pictures won't load.


----------



## BobT

McLin said:


> *I finally said ENOUGH and started looking at “what do I really need to take”. *


I've tried that. But I always end up needing something I left at home.  

Besides bringing all my stuff is half the fun! :lol:


----------



## drave

As Mclin mentioned, I used organizer units available at any Wal-Mart to construct my humble attempt at my "Easy Pit".

There is room for the 45 amp power supply, 2 T35's (haven't bought the 2nd one yet:devil, and the 2 Tekin chargers that I have. When I sell the two Tekins, I will still have storage in the bottom shelf. As of now, when it is closed I store my soldering station, and a few other things in the extra space for the second T35(Could be a GFX!!!!). 

There is a surge protector mounted inside the box on the back wall, behind the two Tekin chargers and the fluorescent light(also available from Wal-Mart). The power strip on the back, as you may notice, has no wire running from it, that's because there is a hole drilled in the back wall of the box and power strip, through wich I have connected the surge protector on the inside to the one on the outside, giving me 12 total power outlets, 6 of which are on the outside and easily accessed, all of which have surge protection. The on/off switch on the outside powerstrip also controls the entire unit and the plug from the surge protector inside runs out the right side of the box. To do this does require disassembly of both the surge protector and powerstrip, so make sure you pay attention to how they go back together(it's fairly simple), and some soldering skil, but is nothing that the average rc'er can't handle. 

The top of the unit is left unobstructed to place Computer and Dyno on, or can be used to place extra cars/car stands on. The black things on each door are stereo speakers that are wired together, to a single stereo connector protruding from the back of the pitbox to hook to the laptop for tunes. These were bought on clearance at Target for $2.50 apeice(couldn't find any cheap flatpanel speakers), and run off of 2 AA batts. They just happen to have hinges on the back that are screwed into the door. The hinges allow it to swing out and allow easy access to the batt doors until I can find a power supply to "wire in". The speakers are held firmly with velcro, to keep them from "swinging out" when the doors are opened. They are also aligned perfectly to allow the doors to close completely, by fitting into the space between the top and middle shelfs. 

The entire cost, including handles, locks, hinges, and hardware was just under $50, if I remember correctly. Everything used in construction was obtained at Wal-Mart(except for the speakers), including the clock on the left side(automotive section). I also have a Dean's light bar and cut-off switch that will be mounted on the back below the power strip(except for the cutoff switch) to allow quick and easy discharging of cells, if the Turbo 35 is in use .

The entire unit takes about 5 minutes to setup, most of which involves getting out the laptop, dyno, and dyno batt, and hooking it all up.:thumbsup:


----------



## drave

Here come the other pics.

Here's the back


----------



## drave

Sorry wouldn't let me post any others, let me try making them smaller


----------



## drave

Hey guys sorry about that, here is a link to the pictures......


http://929racer.topcities.com/ultimatepitbox.html

Sorry guys, Topcities/Serverpro has deleted all my files ONCE AGAIN, so the pics are no longer available. IF you are thinking of using them for a webpage, DO NOT, they give no warning as to what their going to do with your files, and are to chicken to respond to you when you ask what happened. Thanks SERVERPRO, you BLOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drave

Well, what do you think about my pitbox?


----------



## RacingStorm

I for one like it, just need to figure out how to adapt something like it for usage when I go out to the track.


----------



## drave

RacingStorm said:


> I for one like it, just need to figure out how to adapt something like it for usage when I go out to the track.


What do you mean? You just plug it up, open it up, and your ready to start charging batts, soldering, etc. It goes to the track with me everytime I go. :thumbsup:


----------



## RCMits

drave said:


> Hey guys sorry about that, here is a link to the pictures......
> 
> thats awesome  id have to paint mine black.
> im getting ideas now  woo! :dude:


----------



## irvan36mm

Interesting pit boxes! Anybody ever thought of using an SKB equipment rack case from a music store? When I was playing guitar in local metal bands (gazillion yrs ago!) ,I had one that had both sides (front & back) come off,had a power strip w/lights,and you could install shelves! The thing was sooo light (made of black rotomolded plastic),I could throw the case against a wall & the electronic contents would not break! And we threw that thing around!! The doors also had rubber gaskets to keep moisture out. Best of all,it was approved for air transport! Bear in mind that this mfgr made cases for rockets for the military,so you know it was very tough!

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/srs7...2069382715/search/g=home/detail/base_id/38216

Check one out at your local music store!
-George Ramos
KGB Nation


----------



## drave

RCMits said:


> thats awesome  id have to paint mine black.
> im getting ideas now  woo! :dude:


Yeah, I thought about painting it black too, but it comes white like that(laminated fiberboard), but I figured it would just rubb off. If you can find some that's black though, let me know where


----------



## Guest

I am considering building one of these as a project. Just thought id bring this back from the grave to see if people built anything new.

ED :freak:


----------



## RCMits

my this is an older post from the dead... cool  anyone got any new pics to share?



Comp-Nerd said:


> I am considering building one of these as a project. Just thought id bring this back from the grave to see if people built anything new.
> 
> ED :freak:


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Rich Chang

I saw a guy one time walk into the track with a large electronic keyboard type case in hand. I watched him pretty much as he walked around the track because I was wondering if he (1) had an Uzi in there or (2) was the entertainment for the day. I was wrong on both fronts. He also had some folding "saw-horse" type stands. He set those up, put the case on top of the stands, opened it up, grabbed a power cord, plugged it into the wall, and Voila, that was his pit area and he was all set up.

I went over for a closer look - he had everything he needed all set up in that case -- chargers, power supply, spare parts, tools, etc. He plugged in the one power cord and everything that needed power came to life. No setup, no real energy expended. I wish I had taken a picture. It was really sweet. He was set up in like 1 minute whereas it takes me at least 10 minutes.

-Rich


----------



## Guest

Sounds awsome, ya too bad u didnt get picture.

ED :freak:


----------



## Mike Wilson

Here is a link to a pic of my Pit Box.

http://www.picturetrail.com/gallery/view?p=999&gid=2003341&uid=1067737&members=1

I use this as well as a Plano Tackle box to haul everything i need to the track. Bottom row is Power Supply and car ( unless I get another t-30). the middle row has the t-30 and turbo charger and Radios on other half. Top row haolds Soldering iron volt meters dremel and battery box. The two vertical dividers are moveable to seperate whatevery is needed. Was built with 5/16 plywood and small brads( inlaws own cabinet business). Not to heavy can tote to and from car by myself without woo much effort. Has power strip in bottom section all electrical is plugged into, just pull out cord plug and go. Works for my first one and will refine idea when more is needed. Size is 31" long, 12 1/2" deep, and 17" tall. Now I only have to tote two things to and from the car. 

Thanks for looking, Wilson


----------



## McLin

All those that have pictures or have posted pictures of their pit box set up please e-mail me at [email protected].


----------



## RCMits

McLin said:


> All those that have pictures or have posted pictures of their pit box set up please e-mail me at [email protected].



i cant believe this is still alive..  i want to see more pics.


----------



## Guest

Why do u want the pics in ur email, if they are already all posted on here?

ED :freak:


----------



## lastplace

McLin is doing research for an article.


----------



## Guest

For what, a magazine, or a website?

ED :freak:


----------



## MACE

Comp Nerd
He runs a website RC-OVAL that is why I think he wants the pictures.


----------



## Guest

That site has a nice article about the process of building a track, I was just curious about how it was actually done.

ED


----------



## MACE

Yea Mclin has some pretty cool articles in the back issues too.


----------



## rccarnut

*Pit Box*

Well since my home track is outdoors my pit box is going to be a 95 Chevrolet Silverado. I am going to install a bed cover, it is the type that hinges up and has lift supports to hold it up. I am going to run power from the battery to the back and put a junction box at the rear that will have a switch for the lights that will be mounted through out the bed for night racing, and it will have posts for + & - to hook up chargers and whatever else. As far as the tool box i have a 4-drawer Craftsman tool chest that isnt big and bulky and wont take up a lot of room. I have my tent post stored in a piece of pvc pipe it has a threaded cap on one end and a solid cap on the other. it gets better but i have went on long enough. When the cover comes in and i get it all done i will post pics.

Jimmy D


----------



## Guest

Cool.

ED


----------



## MJM99

Here is a pic of my homemade creation I made a couple of years ago.. As you can see it houses 2 T-35 Stealth's, and a Pit Bull charger, with a space for the second Pit Bull, that I decided would probably just be overkill, lol, directly underneath it. I have a small cardboard box that fits in that hole nicely in which I store my various charging adapters for my M8 Tx, Rx packs, RS4 Micro packs, charger lead extensions, alligator clip pigtails, and the break-in fanblade that I never use, fuses, etc.. 

In the left rear corner of the box, behind the pitbull and underneath the T-35 on the left, is my 30 amp Bulldog power supply mounted on the back wall. 

In the middle petition, where the thermometer is mounted, I have a 110 volt 5" computer fan that draws air in from the left side where the PitBull is, and blows up behind the two T-35s via a couple of holes at the back edge of the top shelf to help circulate a little more air to help keep them cool. I also cut some holes on the right side of the petition to blow out in the two compartments on the right to aid in cooling packs off as they discharge. Also, under the thermometer, I made a couple of contacts to hook up my 12v dc fans I use to cool motors after races, or anything 12v.. There is a Deans Black Box II mounted to the right of the thermometer on the side wall, with the bulbs mounted towards the top of the compartment, nice and out of the way!

The whole thing is a little bigger than I would like, but the functionality of it outways that one flaw.. The outside dimensions are 19"w x 14.5"h x 12"d. The door is held shut by a springloaded latch assy. I got at Wal-Mart. The wood is 1/4" plywood, leftover from a kitchen cabinet project..lol.. I used some 1" nails, and nailed (and used Liquid Nails glue) the 1/4 x 1/4 strips on all the sides where I wanted a shelf to help add strength to all of it, as the 1/4" material is hard to keep together anyways.. 

Total Cost: probably about 10 bucks and the better part of a days labor..lol.. As I didn't sit down and draw it out, because I didn't really know how I wanted to position everything. All in all, I'm happy with it, when I get to the track, I can plug one cord in the outlet and start charging immediently. Takes about as long to pack it up too!! 

Sorry to ramble on, but I thought this might give someone some ideas if they are handy with wood and a jigsaw, and have a lot of patience, lol. I know it makes setting everything up go alot quicker! If you have any questions, shoot me an email.


----------



## 300M

I would like to see some photo's myself. Feel the need for a more compact pit area. Like McLin, I build my motors at home so the TD45 stays home. Looking to cut down on what I bring to the races.


----------



## RCMits

*bump bump!*

gotta BUMP an old topic!! 

comeon... more pics!!


----------



## BobT

Here are a few pics of my "PitMobile"

Packed up:










Setting up:









An old toybox with new toys:


----------



## BobT

Once the table and chair are set up I can get to business.










Once the batteries are charging and the soldering iron is warming I can get to any last minute maintenance on the cars/trucks.










The box contains all my tools and chassis setup gear. A 30amp Bulldog power supply hangs from the top right behind the power-strip. Spare parts are in a large box above the 3-drawer units. 

This winter I will reorganize the box. I will make pigeonholes for the drawers. The normal white units do not hold them securely and they fall apart in transit. They will go above in 3 columns of 2. The Duratrax Digital and Millennium chargers will move to the left bottom with the PS behind them and the Turbo30 will remain were it is.

Having the drawers up high will allow any work on the small lid/table area to remain undisturbed as I look for stuff in the drawers.

The toybox is a little heavy and stays in the car during the out-door racing season. 

I hope to do the same type setup for winter in-door using a single door wall cabinett. I just have to find the right size cabinet.


----------



## RCMits

totally awesome!!!

we do mostly indoor racing around here.. so i thought i made
a good box, but hrmph.. it didnt fit into my car. fits into my van
but i dont like driving the van to the track. heh. maybe i can
convert the whole van into a pit.. LOL


----------



## BobT

Here is another setup I used. My friend Tom (pictured) has been using it since he saw my setup. It makes great use of a small area.


----------



## RCMits

BobT said:


>


Now that is an interesting setup... whats in the cooler? ~


----------



## ovalnator

hopefully beer!!


----------



## Corruptor

Bumpity-bump-bump

That's right, another thread back from the dead....

I'm getting into Oval racing, and need to make a box for my power supplies, charger & other related stuff. My other gear is in a Plano drop-front tackle box, and one large duffel (car & radio carrier) I've looked at a lot of great ideas so far, but this is my first attempt at organizing a pit box, so I'd like to know what else I should include. 

So far, it's the charger, PS, & some batteries. I don't have any fancy equipment (dynos, lathes & such), but if this is the box I should keep it in, I'd like to make space for it now. I've also considered a small light, a muffin fan or two to cool things, and perhaps a power strip for other components.

The plan is to make a small (14-16"w x 8"d x ~24" tall) box, front 2 piece door that opens 270deg to fold out of the way, handles on top. It has to lay down in my trunk, so everything will have to be mounted / held down.

Am I getting too ambitious here??? should I just buy a Rubbermaid tote & pile all of the crap into it?

Any info &/or advice would be appreciated!
Thanks
Jay


PS: BobT; ygpm!


----------



## RCMits

YAY SOMEONE WHO BUMPED MY OLD THREAD! i want to see pics haha


----------



## BobT

The best and worst thing about a pit box is it holds everything.

Its the best thing because its convinient and quick to set up. 

Its the worst thing because its hard to move. That's why I only use my solution for off-road and I can pit out or my car. 

Check out home supply places like Home Depot for inexpensive kitchen style cabinets. They offer them in sizes close to what you want. They are usually cheaper than making it yourself. You may need to re-hing the doors to swing them 270 degrees. That was my plan until I looked across my workshop and spied my old toy box.

I like to carry my batteries in a separate case. Its not good to leave them in a the car in the heat or cold and I like to pack the night before a race to save time.


----------



## Corruptor

yeah, I can't believe it. After 1.5 months, I've already got a 40lb box, 3 cars, one large bag, and big ambitions for more! 

the premade cabinet is probably out, as I think I want this to do a little more than that would offer. Fortunately, I've got a shop here at the office, and all the scrap materials I need for free! I'm an "engineer", and do a lot of CAD work, so I'll probably plan this one out for a while before I build anything serious...

Also noted, the battery removal. Iwas thinking that my cheap-o charger (AC/DC) would be mounted to a removable shelf w/ the battery drawer (and built in handle), so I could take just that segment for parking lot bashing. 

I know this sounds like a ton of requirements, maybe a swiss-army box. But, I work in the tradeshow exhibit industry, so everything here functions on more than one level...

Mr. Mits, not just bumped into, this is the thread I've been searching for my entire life :lol: 
ok, so maybe it's just the last 2 days...


----------



## BobT

Corruptor,

Sounds like you have all the tools needed to get the job done right. :thumbsup: 

Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## fredracer

corruptor
do a search for tool boxes

I had the same thoughs as you and thats what I built

for some reason since I posted it there I can't post the same picture here


----------



## Trixter

BobT....... Ask your friend Tom where he got those cool drawer things on his pit table. Those look really cool.

Thanks

Rick


----------



## BobT

Tom and I got them at Walmart. I believe they are also available through Home Depot and Lowes.


----------



## JSchoenauer

I just finished my pit box and thought I would share it.
Thanks John Schoenauer


----------



## BobT

Nice work! Is it heavy?


----------



## JSchoenauer

I guess it could be heavy. It has a Rivergate 30 amp power supply for chargers, a garden tractor battery for the dyno, the dyno, computer, and Turbo 35. The neatest thing I did was screw a receiver plug like in a computer power supply so I can just plug the cord in and power it up. No fishing around for the cord in a hole.
Thanks John Schoenauer


----------



## RCMits

i love bringing stuff back from the dead...


----------



## Crashing_Penuin

I have yet to see a clean "charging station" I myself want to build a very clean station with all the plugs i need mounted on a platform and the charger mounted in it too....every thing needs to be flush...I was thinking about a solid brief case or something, and having a "saftety" switch for each plug because now these newLiPos pose a saftey threat. Has any one built anything like this?


----------



## lastplace

here's mine

Built in 20 amp power supply, GFX, tool holder, cooling fan and light on top


----------



## lastplace

Here's my pit box, tackle box has tools motors batteries, etc. Black box has wheels and handle and holds chargers, PS, set up station, spare tires, radio and car


----------



## lastplace

lastplace said:


> Here's my pit box, tackle box has tools motors batteries, etc. Black box has wheels and handle and holds chargers, PS, set up station, spare tires, radio and car


Here's the Sears part number 9-59027, the SST tool box (sit, stand & tote), $69

http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr/search.do?BV_UseBVCookie=Yes&verticalFullName=Tools&keyword=59027&displayTarget=searchresults&gobutton.x=16&gobutton.y=10


----------



## dust

*check it out*

[edit] Please read our rules on posting "visit my web site" type messages. Thanks


----------



## RCMits

kyosho makes this one =) thought i'd bring a thead back to life. i've only seen 1 person ever have one of these at the track










now i pose a question to those of you who have custom pit boxes etc.

do you like crowding your pitspace with a box similar to this, or do you just stuff everything into tupperware boxes, and minimize whats on your pit space? what works for you? i'd like to see (pics!!) and hear! maybe this should go in a new thread.. but i like this one =)

(ok im going to bed now.. been up way too long at this conference)


----------



## 1M

*Charger box*

I made my own box with plexiglas top and bottom with wooden dowel in between. Panted up some lexan for the sides.


----------



## BAR 26

NOW THERES A CHARGING STATION!!!!!! Man that looks cool!!!!


----------



## lazerpunk

I found this a awile back. I found it for $59 at Andersons in Toledo OH and it is blue and tan not green like in the pic. If you search for Camper's Chuck Box's cabelas has other styles that might fit your needs. 

I will try to take some pics of how I have mine set up.
It works awsome It will hold two sedans in the top or one truck. I plug the box in and everything is wired and ready to go.

Look at the dimensions.. It is huge just under 4' long open. That is a Colman stove in the top!! The down side is it is a little deep, but if you pit on your own table it's not a problem.


----------



## mproy

1M said:


> I made my own box with plexiglas top and bottom with wooden dowel in between. Panted up some lexan for the sides.


Now the real question is what are the hooks for?

M.P.


----------



## RCMits

wire management or.... to hang at night? ~









found this pic... wish it was my pit space


----------



## 1M

Now the real question is what are the hooks for?

I use those to wrap the power cord around.


----------



## RCMits

coughbumpcough


----------



## RCMits

bump from the dead.

so recently i raced a big local club race.. and i noticed my flambeau takes up way too much desktop space in the pits (when limited). i think imma get something like this to store next to me.... :| oh heck i dont know anymore.. i love my flambeau box.... but.. hmmm

this is an old pic.. but this is what i carry around.


----------



## crazyronny

The Plano or Flambeau box is the best thing I found to work with, I use three of them. My project is not complete yet but I will take some pict of my actual setup to show what I've done with it... It could give you some idea  

CrazyRonny :dude:


----------



## RCMits

yeah.... i LOVE my box.. but again.. on the table in the pits.. it takes up alot of space and i start running out. i just made a custom stand for my two pitbulls and power supply that i'll take a pic of. that doesnt take much space. plus when you open the front lid on the flambeaus.. the flap down plastic part.. 

oh i dunno... =)


----------



## crazyronny

As Promise this is the pict of my Pitbox setup....
Tell me what you think of this one  


The main box from left front.
You can see the power supply fan










The open pit box. 
It contain a Turbo Dyno, a Turbo35 GFX, an Duratrax ICE and a Bulldog 55 amp Power Supply. 
Everything is permanently conect and control by it's own blue switch.
I have put a 110V power outlet on the side for my soldering iron.
Amazing what you can do with some small electrical adware and a lot of imagination  










You can see the power supply in the top portion










My Pit configuration using 3 Plano Box.










If the pit width is limited i can stack up the box like that (but I have never use this configuration to date). Don't worry, it's very stable but I have to cut web material from the bottom of each box to be abble to stack it, each box fit in the other.
I can also leave the front cover of the top unit there to gain some utility space.










CrazyRonny :dude:


----------



## crazyronny

Oupsss I must have done something wrong with the pict....  

You can see it in "My Gallery"... But if you can tell me how to post Thumbnail thet will lead to the pictur I will apreciate.

CrazyRonny :dude:


----------



## RCMits

i hope that never falls on you  heh how in the heck.. i have a heck of a time stacking 1 box.. wow. you guys need to look at his gallery. talk about a dedicated stacker =)

very cool... but.. i dunno how it would work in our pitspace. LOL maybe if i pitted outside with my own table.

i think you linked it to the gallery.. you have to link it to an actual image file...

i put stuff on geocities and link it like this..

( img ) http://www.blah.blah/picture.jpg (/img)

change teh() with []'s

or.. if its thumbnails.. you click on manage attatchments.. when you are posting.. you can upload pictures from your machine... but they have to be somewhat small as you are limited on space. =)

here i posted.


----------



## crazyronny

Thank's RCMits, I edit my post so the picture is now visible  

And for the "tower" configuration, honestly I have never use it, but if will have to use it like that I will use some clamp the hold each box together more safely.

CrazyRonny :dude:


----------



## RCMits

omg... that is one costly box. t30, tdyno, ice and power supply. very nice.. but dang =) awesome customtoolbox i must say =)


----------



## RCMits

has anyone seen THIS stanely box recently? =( I like the bottom drawer, ive seen the compartment(fishing) boxes fit perfectly on the bottom

mits


----------



## RCMits

ok, so i was bored, 

and i decided to make a charging stand using some kitchen stuff, and a custom power box in a turbo30 case with a custom faceplate.

the stand is just two rubbermaid devices stuck together with zip ties.

the custom power box is a 15amp slim model placed inside with two fans inside to keep it cool. it has banana plug outlets in the back with a side 3-prong cord so i can disconnect the power cord and pack everything up neatly.

i will be adding a fan behind the chargers (pitbulls dont really need them but a blue LED one is cool) i might blue paint everything soon to match ;-)

its not done.. this is just what i did tonight. ;-) i was sick and tired of packing the charges up every time in their own box, along with the power supply and having wires all over the place.


----------



## Rc Driver

Here's my charger station.


----------



## SuperXRAY

Here's mine. My Turbo30 goes on either side (left/right) and This box is soon to have two Tekin 112C's in it, plus car stands. Standard computer power cord to supply AC to the Tekin and the 30amp Bulldog hidden in the bottom. Fan is ducted, as I took the back off the Tekin, so the transformer for it is mounted on the base of the box...and you can fold the red plate up to work on the electronics inside. Power switch for main AC and switch for 12v if needed.

Current plans are adding the second tekin, car stands, indicator lights so you can see when your batts are done/charging from across the track, etc. I'm following up with my new Trinity Hauler bag conversion, should be done today. Both of these are prototypes.


----------



## RCMits

when we racers get bored, we mod the boxes we carry our gear in . LOL .. nice. looks super "james bond"-ish. now paint everything black ;-)


----------



## SuperXRAY

Pretty cool. I'm actually building a DJ Table for a friend of mine. I'll post pics when it's done. I didn't think it was worth it to spend $3400 on a production one that didn't fit his needs! Ever used Mix Vibes?


----------



## RCMits

yes.. the older version and pcdj. email me the pics ;-) so as we dont go off topic.. (which i tend to do alot of...) =) [email protected]


----------



## SuperXRAY

Camera sucks! Anyways, here's the first prototype of my Trinity Hauler Bag box.

The top slot holds the Hudy Setup Board, the second slot holds a foam tray that has cutouts for all the Hudy Setup Tools (toe gaues, etc.)

Then three drawers. This prototype is sorta heavy, but it will get lighter and improved over time! Worked great last weekend, so much easier than cardboard boxes.


----------



## RCMits

ok im sorry this is not custom.. but i think i have a slight obsession and now i dont know what to use anymore.. LOL

a friend was cleaning out her garage, and her late sister used to be into r/c racing, so she passed the box along to me. i've always wanted this box, but i missed the days when they were sold.

its a bit dusty..








but damn does it have alot of space








and its got some cool stickers i havent seen in ages on in. if anyone can guess what those little "coins" that are on the side.. you rock. (i know what it is.. do you? hahahah)








ok... what SHOULD i use. a toolbox, a tacklebox, or or.. AHHAAHHAHAHAHA









*yawn*


----------



## eviltone

Mits, you crazy asian..... looks like you got QUITE a dilemma there..... 
Personally, i use these soft fishing tackle bags (i'm looking for a link with a pic - or waiting for my lazy tukassssss to take pics) that i found at walmart... sure they are a little pricey at 40 bux a bag, but 2 of them fits all i need to support my PanCar ... (extra parts, tools, batts, chargers, etc).. the only thing that DOESNT fit is my tire truer...... 
whatever fits all your stuff, and is easy for you to transport is what you should use..... 
BTW... you the man with that big ol' stanley.....

-Tone


----------



## JohnBinz

crazyronny said:


> As Promise this is the pict of my Pitbox setup....
> Tell me what you think of this one
> 
> 
> The main box from left front.
> You can see the power supply fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The open pit box.
> It contain a Turbo Dyno, a Turbo35 GFX, an Duratrax ICE and a Bulldog 55 amp Power Supply.
> Everything is permanently conect and control by it's own blue switch.
> I have put a 110V power outlet on the side for my soldering iron.
> Amazing what you can do with some small electrical adware and a lot of imagination
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the power supply in the top portion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Pit configuration using 3 Plano Box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the pit width is limited i can stack up the box like that (but I have never use this configuration to date). Don't worry, it's very stable but I have to cut web material from the bottom of each box to be abble to stack it, each box fit in the other.
> I can also leave the front cover of the top unit there to gain some utility space.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrazyRonny :dude:


Best one ever.


----------



## RCMits

eviltone said:


> Mits, you crazy asian..... looks like you got QUITE a dilemma there.....
> Personally, i use these soft fishing tackle bags (i'm looking for a link with a pic - or waiting for my lazy tukassssss to take pics) that i found at walmart... sure they are a little pricey at 40 bux a bag, but 2 of them fits all i need to support my PanCar ... (extra parts, tools, batts, chargers, etc).. the only thing that DOESNT fit is my tire truer......
> whatever fits all your stuff, and is easy for you to transport is what you should use.....
> BTW... you the man with that big ol' stanley.....
> 
> -Tone


take pics man........


----------



## Team Kwik

SuperXRAY said:


> Here's mine. My Turbo30 goes on either side (left/right) and This box is soon to have two Tekin 112C's in it, plus car stands. Standard computer power cord to supply AC to the Tekin and the 30amp Bulldog hidden in the bottom. Fan is ducted, as I took the back off the Tekin, so the transformer for it is mounted on the base of the box...and you can fold the red plate up to work on the electronics inside. Power switch for main AC and switch for 12v if needed.
> 
> Current plans are adding the second tekin, car stands, indicator lights so you can see when your batts are done/charging from across the track, etc. I'm following up with my new Trinity Hauler bag conversion, should be done today. Both of these are prototypes.


That's pretty smooth man, I love that's it's contained yet well protected. One of these days I just might have to give that a try =)

Nick


----------



## RCMits

i have to bump a thread from the underworld.. =)


----------



## CDW35

crazyronny said:


> As Promise this is the pict of my Pitbox setup....
> Tell me what you think of this one
> 
> 
> The main box from left front.
> You can see the power supply fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The open pit box.
> It contain a Turbo Dyno, a Turbo35 GFX, an Duratrax ICE and a Bulldog 55 amp Power Supply.
> Everything is permanently conect and control by it's own blue switch.
> I have put a 110V power outlet on the side for my soldering iron.
> Amazing what you can do with some small electrical adware and a lot of imagination
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the power supply in the top portion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Pit configuration using 3 Plano Box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the pit width is limited i can stack up the box like that (but I have never use this configuration to date). Don't worry, it's very stable but I have to cut web material from the bottom of each box to be abble to stack it, each box fit in the other.
> I can also leave the front cover of the top unit there to gain some utility space.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrazyRonny :dude:


CrAzY RoNnY, WOW!!! That is AWESOME, nice setup!!!!


----------



## Trixter

You really need more stuff!!


----------



## Naz53

*Charger Box*

Crazy Ronny,
That's Sweet! Which model Plano is that do you know, I have a couple but they are not as wide &/or as tall as that one to fit the turbo's in stacked & have space beside them. Thanks Again!
Shaun N.


----------



## RCMits

Naz53 said:


> Crazy Ronny,
> That's Sweet! Which model Plano is that do you know, I have a couple but they are not as wide &/or as tall as that one to fit the turbo's in stacked & have space beside them. Thanks Again!
> Shaun N.


I do think thats the 759 Plano Elite series. I don't see much of them sold around anymore....


----------



## Naz53

RCMits,
Thanks - I'll have to look around for that one.


----------



## Naz53

Crazy Ronny,
Do you have any of the back cut out to fit the Turbo's in or do they fit in there OK depth wise? Did you cut anything like a cooling hole in the back side? Thank you! 
Shaun N.


----------



## RCMits

Naz53 said:


> Crazy Ronny,
> Do you have any of the back cut out to fit the Turbo's in or do they fit in there OK depth wise? Did you cut anything like a cooling hole in the back side? Thank you!
> Shaun N.


i actually have the green version of that tacklebox, and it fits great. I just havent had the guts to make it a permanent case for it. i modified my T30 to have the wires come out front, so its got good spacing side to side, and back to front it just BARELY fits snug, but it works.


----------



## Naz53

RCMits,
Cool Thanks - that's what i wanted to know! Thanks Again!


----------



## RCMits

before you do any major modifications, test fit it.. and make sure you dont crimp the rear wires, and also, make sure the fan has some circulation in there =)


----------



## RCMits

any new charging stations or "all in one pit boxes" home-made pics anyone have want to share? (wow my english shot out the window)

i forgot if this was posted in here somewhere.. but i found this:

hahah... ok a bit much but... cool. http://www.rcprobox.com/


----------



## trailranger

SuperXRAY said:


> Here's mine. My Turbo30 goes on either side (left/right) and This box is soon to have two Tekin 112C's in it, plus car stands. Standard computer power cord to supply AC to the Tekin and the 30amp Bulldog hidden in the bottom. Fan is ducted, as I took the back off the Tekin, so the transformer for it is mounted on the base of the box...and you can fold the red plate up to work on the electronics inside. Power switch for main AC and switch for 12v if needed.
> 
> Current plans are adding the second tekin, car stands, indicator lights so you can see when your batts are done/charging from across the track, etc. I'm following up with my new Trinity Hauler bag conversion, should be done today. Both of these are prototypes.



I think i have seen that setup at SROC...i liked it alot, made my own.

















the lid is a quick detaches, it will hold 48cells in two rows of 24.


----------



## RCMits

way to go. that looks awesome. i WANT to make some kinda smaller box maybe outta acrylic to carry 1 turbo, 1 ps, and 2 ice's. ive seen some people at my track have interesting wood boxe creations.


----------



## trailranger

there are ways to make my design smaller, but i wanted lifetime of use and changes. Never will know what the next charger will look like. Other than the spots I had clipped too close with a razor, the carpet job turned out decent. With the ozite carpet, velco somewhat sticks to it to keep things from moving. If there is enough interest I suppose i could have these boxes made up, and done professionaly at a fair price.


----------



## Rc Driver

Anyone else got any pic's???? Come on guys keep this thread going.


----------



## trailranger

wheres my pics?


----------



## RCMits

weee thread from the past!


----------



## gamenut987

does anyone know of someone making a smaller rc pit box made of wood?


----------



## RCMits

whoa..... back from the dead thread


----------



## wurthusa

Have there been any advancements in the area of pit boxes in the last few years? I'm really only bumping this because I want to see if Mits is still subscribed to this thread.


----------



## RCMits

perhaps  advancements? heck no. i just carry less and not my whole arsenal.


----------



## BobT

With Lipo and brushless technology I carry a lot less. That's a good thing as I am not getting any younger.










This was a settup I used a few years ago. It utilized my old toy box from when I was a kid back in the '50s. It really worked well.


----------



## RCMits

i just gotta learn i dont need to bring so many parts  though i've cut that WAY in half!!


----------



## wurthusa

I'm building a pit box to hold things like spare parts, chargers and soldering iron. While I like the new bags on wheels, I hate spending 15 minutes getting everthing set up at the track. Cord management drives me crazy so I'm planning out a setup where I plug one cord into the outlet, the other end into the box and everything is powered up.


----------



## jason_clark

*pit box*

not the best but works really well fozzy767 made this for me. he is one of the best when it comes to wood working.. jason clark


----------



## RCMits

very nice!!


----------



## wurthusa

Here's what I came up with. 2 boxes that each weigh around 30 pounds. 1 cord for each box that supplies power to everything. I channeled the back and dropped in a 1/4" piece of plexi to help keep the weight down.

Back:










Plug receptacle:










Front:










Box 1:

I mounted a dual rail 18 ampX2 power supply behind the discharge trays and built a coverplate with hookups. 2 110 volt server fans make sure the power supply and discharge trays don't everheat. The 12V meter lets me know that the power supply is on and that it is providing the correct voltage. I'm not happy with the red vinyl on the cover plate so I'll probably change that soon.










Box 2:

This was the first box I built. Everything is self contained and it makes life a lot easier at the track when everything is at eye level and there aren't cords and parts in the way.


----------



## RCMits

pretty damn sweet looking there.


----------



## wurthusa

RCMits said:


> pretty damn sweet looking there.


Don't look too close. There's a ton of touchup work and final touches that need to be done. Including the plexi back panels and graphic work, I have less than $40 in each of them. I figure I would have spent at least that much on 2 toolboxes and not had the flexibility to put things where I want them.


----------



## DynoMoHum

This has to be one of the longest running threads in Hobbytalk History... first post 03-11-2002, 03:47 AM

but what's with RCMits "Join Date: Dec 1969" Now that's one old time Hobbytalk dude... Heck, he must of joined back while working on the darpa project that created the internet... Heck Al Gore must have been sitting along side him when he joined.

Maybe Al helped build a pit box?


----------



## RCMits

There is a guy locally that bends plexi or acrylic or some kinda "hard plastic" into a similar charging station. pretty cool stuff what creative people can do.

My "special" join-date is well.. classified. Arpa, Darpa, dippity doo ;-) Nothing like 1822 transmission protocol. Don't worry.. in a year we'll reach the east coast. ;-)

Here is one I saw at the "Snowbirds". He sets one up like this EVERY year:










Then here is another one.. i have another angle of this one.. but.. it was gigantic too:










i've realized i dont have space to lug around something big like that... :-( but it would be nice to have an "all-in-one" system.


----------



## jason_clark

almost been a year since the last post so bump bump


----------



## RCMits

a year plus.. bumpy i got bored.


----------



## Rocketseller

Now Thats A Nice Setup...


----------



## RCMits

gotta bump this thread for awesomeness..


----------



## PITBULL

Here I am, at work at my new workstation.I am just about to discover a new tire compound.It works off 3volts.I can't reveal the secret at the moment.:hat:


----------

